# Draft Guide Promotions



## Buffaloed

Publishers of draft guides are permitted a *single thread in this forum only *to promote it. It does not matter if the guide is free or has to be purchased. 

Posting multiple threads will be regarded as advertising/spamming. 
Promoting your draft guide in any other forum but this one will be regarded as advertising/spamming


----------

